# Big Rear Rear brakes?



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Big Red Rear brakes?*

Does ECS or anyone offer Big Red rears? With or without Parking (I don't care for parking brake. 
I know AP has a big rear upgrade, but I have plans to get Big Red on the front of my car.










_Modified by Turbozo at 11:14 AM 1-30-2006_


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Big Rear Rear brakes? (Turbozo)*

No.


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Big Rear Rear brakes? (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_No.








Okay, sounds like you have looked into it...


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Big Rear Rear brakes? (Turbozo)*

if you do put them on the rear, either finding a company that sells a kit...which i havent found yet....or get custom carriers, you will not have a parking brake. I'm sure you could rig in a line-lock to the rears pretty easily.
A brick under the tire works well as well..


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

I talked to someone at ECS. They said they considered it as a rear St3 upgrade, but don't know if there is a market for it. Most people want a parking brake. 
I always leave the car in gear when I park, and I am not doing any 45deg hill climbs, so I don't need one.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Turbozo)*

It would look really nice to have a big brake rear upgrade.. having 14 inch frnt rotors and stock rears just looks funny.. But I like my parking brake.. So unfortunatly a custom set up isnt in the card..








Cheers


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Big Rear Rear brakes? (Turbozo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbozo* »_







Okay, sounds like you have looked into it...

Yep. Used the search.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (Turbozo)*

what does Porsche do for a parking brake?


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (groupracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groupracer* »_what does Porsche do for a parking brake?

They have a "shoe" that is used instead of a caliper for the parking brake. 
















The disk goes over the shoe and the caliper on the disc.










_Modified by Turbozo at 1:50 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (groupracer)*

Ceramic coated disks.. yummmyy


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re:*

Check this out - BWM converted :









http://www.zeckhausen.com/E39_BMW_Rear_Install.htm


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

ECS makes mention of a new 12.1" rear kit but I can't find it on there site....maybe I'm retarded but you could check that out.


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (Bryan127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan127* »_ECS makes mention of a new 12.1" rear kit but I can't find it on there site....maybe I'm retarded but you could check that out.

I believe that is refering to the OEM 337/20AE Rear Caliper and Carrier kit. Nothing to do with this.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Turbozo)*

Bahn Brenner sold a big brake conversion using the mk4 caliper and vented rotors on a custom hub. Those little calipers were never intended for a big and wide disc like that, though. When I get to the rebuild, I will try a custom solid rotor setup using OEM calipers so that I can retain the parking brake. 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d=126


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Big Red Rear brakes? (Turbozo)*

What about this http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...01Rv2


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Big Red Rear brakes? (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_What about this http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...01Rv2

as far as I can tell "1RV2" is the same as "1R", but you pay for 337 calipers...and considering 337 calipers are simply red painted mk4 rear calipers, I don't see how they would make your car stop any better


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Big Red Rear brakes? (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
as far as I can tell "1RV2" is the same as "1R", but you pay for 337 calipers...and considering 337 calipers are simply red painted mk4 rear calipers, I don't see how they would make your car stop any better









1R for 337/20AE = 12.1" *vented* 22m 2p rotor + bracket
1R for non 337/20AE = 12.1" solid 9mm 2p rotor + bracket
there is no 1RV2 for 337/20AE
1RV2 for non 337/20AE = 12.1" *vented* 22m 2p rotor + bracket + rear 337/20AE calipers
Also, 337/20AE rear calipers have a larger piston bore than non 33/20AE calipers = more pressure on the pad/rotor
I'm not saying anyone NEEDS more rear braking.


_Modified by elRey at 6:03 AM 2-8-2006_


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Big Red Rear brakes? (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
, I don't see how they would make your car stop any better









HOW BIG do you really need on the rear anyway!!!?


----------



## Turbozo (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Big Red Rear brakes? (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_HOW BIG do you really need on the rear anyway!!!?
















This is not a "do you need it" thread, it is a "does anyone make/have it" thread.


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Big Red Rear brakes? (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
1R for 337/20AE = 12.1" *vented* 22m 2p rotor + bracket
1R for non 337/20AE = 12.1" solid 9mm 2p rotor + bracket
there is no 1RV2 for 337/20AE
1RV2 for non 337/20AE = 12.1" *vented* 22m 2p rotor + bracket + rear 337/20AE calipers
Also, 337/20AE rear calipers have a larger piston bore than non 33/20AE calipers = more pressure on the pad/rotor
I'm not saying anyone NEEDS more rear braking.

_Modified by elRey at 6:03 AM 2-8-2006_

very good info!


----------

